# installation windows sur second disque interne



## bart63 (21 Avril 2020)

bonsoir a tous
je possede un imac de 2011, avec un ssd 128 en disque principal et un disque de 1To qui remplace le lecteur cd.

ma question est de savoir si il est  possible d'avoir une image de windows installé sur mon disque de 1To plutot que mon ssd de 128 qui est presque plein?
merci d'avance a vous.
PS: je peux avoir parallel desktop.


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2020)

bart63 a dit:


> ma question est de savoir si il est possible d'avoir une image de windows installé sur mon disque de 1To plutot que mon ssd de 128 qui est presque plein?


Comme ça, mais juste comme ça, tu as lu en tête de cette section ce message qui est épinglé... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ... ?


----------

